# best lighting for 10gal (no AHsupply)



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

i want to know what kind of fluorescent strips are best for a 10 gallon tank. i cant seem to find any good ones... unfortunately for certain reasons i cannot purchase from AH supply. 

i would like to know.

where can i get quality lights for my 10gallon tank?

what kind of lights would be best for the 10gallon tank?(certain brand/model)


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You can get a Coralife 1x36w strip for your tank, or the Current USA 1x40w fixtures. Even the 2x40w fixture if you're going to have Co2.


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

epicfish said:


> You can get a Coralife 1x36w strip for your tank, or the Current USA 1x40w fixtures. Even the 2x40w fixture if you're going to have Co2.


the Coralife 1x36w is a 24" and the 10 gallon tank is 20" long. so it would be too big for my 10 gallon is there any other light that works>?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I have the 2x40w Orbit with pressurized CO2 on my 10g. It's model #1020. I replaced the front dual Actinic 40w bulb with a dual daylight 6700K/10,000K bulb. Then I replaced the front bulb

 with an 8000K NA 36w bulb from ADA: http://www.adgshop.com/8000K_PC_bulb_p/108-060.htm


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

did u purchase the 2x40 orbit online? if so where would be the cheapest place to purchase it from both shipping and product wise.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Brian_T23 said:


> the Coralife 1x36w is a 24" and the 10 gallon tank is 20" long. so it would be too big for my 10 gallon is there any other light that works>?


Actually, there is a 20" version, too. Or at least there was...

Even so...it's easy enough to adjust the legs on the coralife so that the bulb is directly over a 10g tank (The legs can be put about anywhere on the light).


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

ya but wont some of the light be wasted if the size is not right?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Brian_T23 said:


> did u purchase the 2x40 orbit online? if so where would be the cheapest place to purchase it from both shipping and product wise.


I got mine from Sam at Aquabuys.com ($105). http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...bit_2x40_20&Category_Code=d2&Product_Count=16

TriCityTropicals.com sells new and refurbished Satellite and Orbit fixtures. Here's a new ($110) and a refurbished ($76) 2x40w Orbit: http://tricitytropicals.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=489 
You should call or email them before you order to make sure they have one in stock. [email protected]. or (760) 631-1532


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

is it really nessisary to get the 2X40 watts (80watts total) wouldent that be like 8 watts/gallon?

wouldent there be a lot of algae problems?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

You can do just fine on a 10g with 26w (2x13w from AHSupply) to whatever level you want. The higher you go (above 40w), the less room for error. Coralife has a 28w fixture that is 20", in addition to the 1x40 and 2x40 and 1x96w setups. With the 40 and 96's, I think it is a quad tube fixture so there is a lower % of light getting into the tank already.


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

about the Coralife 28W 20", that is a compact fluorecent right?... dosent that mean the lighting isnt as effective as a regular fluorecent bulb


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Brian_T23 said:


> about the Coralife 28W 20", that is a compact fluorecent right?... dosent that mean the lighting isnt as effective as a regular fluorecent bulb


Here's the 20" 28w Coralife fixture. It comes with a saltwater bulb that needs to replaced with a plant friendly one. 
http://esuweb.com/cardfile.asp?ItemNumber=53000&IDProductRelationship=35

I've used this fixture as well. It's OK.


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

so which one of these would be the best for growing a lush and green plants, witout having lots of algae problems

2x40w Orbit (compact fluorescent)

1x40w Satellite (compact fluorescent)

Coralife 28w (compact fluorescent)


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

My personal preference would be for the 1x40w satellite as long as replacement bulbs aren't too expensive. Otherwise, I think the coralife is T5 bulbs which are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

quality wise which one would be best for lighting


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Brian_T23 said:


> 1x40w Satellite (compact fluorescent)


That is the one I would go with.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't have any experience with either, but even with restrike you'll get more light from the 1x40 if that's what you're after.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

turbomkt said:


> My personal preference would be for the 1x40w satellite as long as replacement bulbs aren't too expensive. Otherwise, I think the coralife is T5 bulbs which are fairly inexpensive.


The Coralife 20" 28w fixture uses a compact fluorescent bulb and not T5's. http://esuweb.com/cardfile.asp?ItemNumber=53000&IDProductRelationship=35


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Brian_T23 said:


> about the Coralife 28W 20", that is a compact fluorecent right?... dosent that mean the lighting isnt as effective as a regular fluorecent bulb


The fixtures mentioned don't use the screw in spiral or the screw in U shaped bulbs. They are linear. You can see them in the pictures. They're somewhat like two T5 put together.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Brian_T23 said:


> is it really nessisary to get the 2X40 watts (80watts total) wouldent that be like 8 watts/gallon?
> 
> wouldent there be a lot of algae problems?


I don't understand it; but I've never had an algae problem with this tank. It's heavily planted plus it has pressurized CO2 also. Early on there was a tiny bit of GSA on the glass but it went away.

If I were you and I was a fairly new comer to planted tanks; I'd listen to what the guys are telling you about getting a 1x28w or 1x36w or 1x40w fixture. You will probably be better off with them. Or, you can get the 2x40w Orbit and only run one bulb until you get the hang of things.

This 2x14w 24" T5 freshwater will work too. It's 22 ⅝" long. It's $35 at Big Al's Item ASWO # 13938: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...4/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight24


----------



## riverrat (Sep 6, 2005)

For what it's worth I have a coralife 1x36. It is 24 inches long and I saw you had mentioned the possibility of lost light. Although the fixture is 24 long the bulb is not. It is just about 18 or so inches. so all the light is in the tank. 

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

About a year or so ago; someone posted their 10g tank with a 24" Coralife 65w Freshwater Aqualight. The glass portion of the 65w bulb is ~ 20". The legs were adjusted so that the glass part of the bulb was centered over the tank. This was a really nice looking tank. I wish that I could still remember the link.


----------



## An t-iasg (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm using the Coralife 28 watt light, 6700K (14-watt twin tube) over my 10 gallon. I have pressurized CO2 and I'm able to grow a nice variety of plants in there. I even have one beautiful stem of Pogostemon stellatus "Broad Leaf". I got my Coralife fixture at Hello Lights.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

how's about a dual incancdecent fixture with some screwin PCs?


----------



## An t-iasg (Jun 3, 2005)

I think you'd be happier in the long run with one of the other fixtures mentioned. I have read that you will lose some of the light from the screw-in CFs - not all of it will get to your tank, due to the spiral shape of the bulb and also the fact that it's self-ballasted. You'd have to have a really good reflector to overcome that. You would also have to measure the base size and the diameter of the spiral CF. Some may be too wide to fit under an incandescent hood.

I have just noticed this in my tanks - I have some 9 watt, U-shaped CF bulbs and some straight CF bulbs (not over the same tank). The straight bulbs do not get as hot as the bent bulbs.Of course, that could be due to the individual hood characteristics too.


----------

